# Single parent and PROUD?



## DragonButter

When I saw this forum I just had to sign up.

First off, apologies for any offence this may cause. But I've got to ask the question "Single parent and proud?" - what does this mean? I've seen it on several peoples signatures.


----------



## lou_w34

Im not ashamed im a single mum, i raise my daughter alone and i do a damn good job of it, its not always someones fault that they are left to raise a child alone... 

I get my daughters first smiles in the morning, i get to hear her laugh, i teach her all she knows, she holds out her arms for me and only me... why shouldnt i be proud??

Well thats what it means to me anyways.

xx


----------



## DragonButter

who said you should be ashamed?


----------



## lou_w34

Nobody, but when you asked what it meant to be 'single and proud' to me it means that i am not ashamed of it, im proud that im a single mum and raising my daughter alone, obviously in an ideal world i would have a partner/husband, but ahwell... for now its just the two of us and thats what makes us both happy :D

Though there are some idiots in this world who think it is a bad thing, but i dont pay any attention to them! lol

:flower:


----------



## Aidedhoney

As Lou has said..............i am a single parent and very proud of what i have acheived on my own, i never set out to bring my children up alone but circumstances cant be helped.

x


----------



## DragonButter

What I find frustrating is that people often have contempt for single mothers, yet not for single fathers.

Double standards much?


----------



## sib85

im a single mum and i agree with both lou_34 and aidedhoney my lil girl is soo precious to me! The 'sperm donor' when he found out i was pregnant he left me and since then he hasnt even seen me or his daughter! We are soo much better off with out him! I think that anyone who is a single parent deserves a medal because trust me its not easy


----------



## billy2mm

im proud to be a single parent coz it means i had the courage to leave an abusive marriage and provide a better life for my boys.

it is a double standard that single dads arent looked upon badly yet we are made to feel like scroungers and lay-abouts living off the state and firing out kids just for the benefits!!


----------



## suzanne108

DragonButter - are you a single parent?

I think all single people bringing up a child should be proud :D


----------



## LilBean2010

Being a single parent and proud - to me - means you take pride in what you are doing and aren't willing to let the people who look down on you bother you in the slightest. 

I take pride in having stood up for myself and my children - and while it ended with my being a pregnant single momma - I can say my children will know I am going to do what is best for them even when it isn't the easiest thing in the world. 

To agree - it annoys me to no end. When a man is a single Father - people go "ahhh...that must be so hard." But single mother's frequently get the "look" of disapproval. It is a double standard that IS NOT fair! :)

:flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

Agree with everyone, Im proud of what ive achieved and created for my baby girl to grow up with/in. Im proud of myself for doing it myself, Like lou said, not ashamed.

and yes, double standards for single fathers, annoys the hell outta me!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Just as the other ladies have said, I'm very proud of having coped, and raised 3 children mostly on my own, all but a year here and there! And now I'm proud that I'm doing the best I can for my 4th (unborn) child on my own, and they will all grow up with more love and support than ever :)


----------



## expecting09

I agree with everything that has been said. I'm so proud to have raised Kacie by myself. The single dad thing really annoys me aswell


----------



## scottishgal89

Totally agree with all the other comments and feel the same as everyone else :)


----------



## bloodbinds

Proud that we can't keep a man :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## suzanne108

bloodbinds said:


> Proud that we can't keep a man :rofl: :rofl:

:haha:

Proud not to have a man - vile creatures they are!

And proud to be both halves :D


----------



## bloodbinds

suzanne108 said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> Proud that we can't keep a man :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Proud not to have a man - vile creatures they are!
> 
> And proud to be both halves :DClick to expand...


:happydance::happydance: Boys are gross!! They have coodies!! :haha:


----------



## teal

bloodbinds said:


> Proud that we can't keep a man :rofl: :rofl:

:haha:

I agree we should be proud! The double standard also annoys me :growlmad:


----------



## KaeRit21

the double standard annoys me. im proud of my baby boy and proud of myself for all i do for him, for all i teach him. 

hopefully i do my job properly and bring him up to be the type of guy whos proud of his own kids and the kind of man a girl deserves. i hope ellis can be the type of man his father should have been.

xxx


----------



## crythreetears

I am going to be a single parent, and I am actually okay with it. I'll be 25 years old, and this is my first one. I am going to be the best I can be for my baby girl.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Any single parent does an amazing job, man or woman. It is hard enough raising a child but to do it alone is even harder. I'm proud of the fact that I have brought up a bright healthy child on my own. It's a shame we often get a lot of stick


----------



## Clare12345

----kids are NOT equivalent to the price of benefits the state will give you! I can't imagine anyone would do that. Not only are kids not able to be compared to any price, but the state also doesn't give you that much money....


----------

